# 1982 Sunline



## max'smom (Dec 5, 2007)

I am brand new to this site.  I have several questions.  I am looking at buying a 1982 Sunline 13 ft camper.  It is fully self-contained and might be exactly what I'm looking for, but I have some concerns.  It is listed at 1750 lbs dry weight, but from info I've found on the internet, I think the weight is more like 2100 lbs (including tounge weight).  I have a 2005 Hyundai Tucson V-6, 2.7 ltr rated at 2000 lbs.  I don't think I will be able to tow it.  Also, the seller has indicated that it will not tow well at all without a sway bar/weight distribution hitch...which sounds like a lot of extra work to install, etc.  I'm a 60's something single woman who is fairly strong, but unfortunately getting increasingly more lazy and adverse to hard work.  Do any of you out there think this is doable?  It looks like a nice camper and I understand that Sunlines are good trailers.

Any help or suggestions would really be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: 1982 Sunline

Welcome to the Forum.

I have a customer who had a 1984 Sunline 15'.  He towed it with a S-10 Chev. Blazer with a V-6 and did just fine.  He did not have load leveling or sway control.  He traded it with me a few months ago and got a 21' Amerilite.  He still uses the Blazer and did go to load leveling and sway control and has told me the Amerilite tows better even though it weighs 3,400lb.


----------



## hertig (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: 1982 Sunline

If your vehicle is rated at 2000 pounds towing, that is with no accessories added, no cargo, no passengers.  Just a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas.  Even if the trailer is 1750 dry, that only allows you 250 pounds for stuff in the tow vehicle and the trailer, which seems a bit limiting.  If you really do have only 2000 pounds towing capacity, I don't think there will be much you can realitically tow.


----------



## max'smom (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: 1982 Sunline

Thank you for your replies.  I went ahead and bought it...so we shall see.  Thanks again.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: 1982 Sunline

Coral, congradulations and be sure to get and use the proper hitch and sway control.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: 1982 Sunline

Thanks for letting us know!  Good luck and as you come up with more questions, just ask.


----------



## brodavid (Dec 6, 2007)

Re: 1982 Sunline

Enjoy and just be careful and have fun.
PS Grandview, what does the Bristol Bay going to cost, roughly? My son would like to know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Re: 1982 Sunline

hey brodave u got a spot at u'r place for me????? 
I saw the temps down there and   :laugh:    :approve: 
I don't take up much space ,, but i do need a 50 amp hookup ...
but i won't be a pest ,,,, i'll be on the beach from sunup to sunset ,, so u won't even know i'm there... :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:
Sorry ,, this was not the place to put this :disapprove:  :disapprove:


----------

